# Freestyle Oder Flatland



## Zukunfts- Biker (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was von BMX. Ich hab nämlich ne (2)Frage:

Worin genau besteht der Unterschied zwischen Flatland- und Freestyle BMXs, und was sind die jeweiligen Features?







Optional:  Könnt ihr mir vielleicht n bisschen was über das KHE EASY RIDER erzählen??



Hoffe auf Antwort!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. Juni 2003)

Freestyle ist die Definition des freien BMX Fahrens. Mit einem Freestyle BMX kannst du sowohl Street,als auch Ramp,Dirt und Flatland fahren.
Da diese Räder aber alle Disziplinen abzudecken zu versuchen,bringt das natürlich einige Kompromisse mit sich.

Ein Flatland-Rad dagegen ist speziell auf die Gegebenheiten des Flachland Fahrens angepasst:
Also:

Flatland setzt das Rad natürlich geringeren Belastungen aus. Also kann mehr Alu verwendet werden,um das Bike leichter zu machen, es wird viel an Gewicht gespart.
Desweiteren Ist die Rahmengeometrie eine sehr spezielle: der Hinterbau wird extrem kurz gehalten,die Gabel steht sehr steil und hat oft keinen Vorlauf. Das ermöglicht einen sehr kurzen Radstand, was das Rad sehr agil und wendig macht. Dadurch wird es allerdings auch nervöser und benötigt ein gewisses Feingefuehl.
Desweiteren verfuegen Flatframes oftmals ueber ein Gusset am Steuerrohr, was viel Platz fuer den Fuss am Reifen bringt. Ausserdem gibt es vereinzelt Rahmen mit Plattform unter dem Sattel, die fuer einige Tricks sehr hilfreich ist, und ueber extra flach gehaltene Hinterbauten,wiederum um dem Fuss auf dem Reifen viel Platz zu geben.

Flatland Bikes verfügen ausserdem über einen Freecoaster,also eine Rasterschnecke in der Hinterradnabe. Diese ermöglicht das Rückwärtsrollen auf dem Hinterrad ohne die von Freiläufen erzwungene rückwärtige Bewegung der Kurbel. Also muss man nicht mehr mittreten, bzw. die Kurbel kommt einem bei Spin-Tricks auf dem Hinterrad nicht mehr in die Quere.

Es gibt noch viele weitere Feinheiten, Flatland Raeder besitzen kleinere Uebersetzungen,um noch einmal agiler,leichter und kompakter zu sein und auch ueber große,geraendelte Aluminium Pegs,um eine große Auflageflaeche fuer den Fuss zu gewaehrleisten.

Das ist mein Flatbike, was all das,was ich eben oben beschrieben hab ineinander vereint:







Es ist der Premium Lagger von KHE,sozusagen der Vorgaenger des Easy Rider, ueber das du ja Infos möchtest.
Der  Easy Rider ist ein extrem spezifisches Flatbike, mit Aluminium-Rahmen,Gabel,Lenker,Kurbel,Laufraeder voellig auf Leichtbau getrimmt, sehr agil und mit hochwertigen Teilen aufgebaut.
Ein pures Flatland Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (24. Juni 2003)

Um nochmal auf das rückwärtsfahren zurückzukommen.
Kann man sozusagen RÜCKWÄRTS in die Pedale treten, so dass ich rückwärts fahre, anstatt den Freilauf drin zu haben??

Welches Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich haupsächlich auf der Straße und in der Funbox fahre und dementsprechende Tricks übe??


----------



## Bremerhavener© (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zukunfts- Biker _
> *Um nochmal auf das rückwärtsfahren zurückzukommen.
> Kann man sozusagen RÜCKWÄRTS in die Pedale treten, so dass ich rückwärts fahre, anstatt den Freilauf drin zu haben??
> 
> Welches Bike würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich haupsächlich auf der Straße und in der Funbox fahre und dementsprechende Tricks übe?? *



Nein das haste falsch verstanden...für sowas braucht man nen Nocoaster,also eine starre Nabe ohne Frelauf.

Ein Freecoaster verhindert lediglich,das sich die Kurbel mitdreht wenn das Hinterrad rückwärts rollt.


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (24. Juni 2003)

Clatch KHE --> Ebay 

Ist das ein gites Angebot?? Schau mal bitte für mich rein.


----------



## flatmat (25. Juni 2003)

also , von clatch und den khe unterfirmen wuerd ich abraten ...
die teile brechen schon ,w enn du sie schief anschaust, sind so mit X4U zu vergleichen , ueber die der bremerhaFener glaub ich ne feine anekdote weiss.. 
fuer street kannste khe generell in die tonne kloppen , fuer flatland sind die allerdings noch ganz in ordnung ,d as easy rider is sogar garnicht schlecht. aber da du ja sachst du magst lieber ramp und street moshen empfehl ich dir ein bissel tiefer in die tasche zu packen und nen lecker wtp zu kaufen....
die sind noch sehr preiswert . nicht zu teuer und shcoen stabil....
aber bei flat koennt ich dich ebsser beraten


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (25. Juni 2003)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Angebot aus?? ist zwar n freestyle aber trotzdem. hoffe auf Antwort!



F3 Freestyle (Haro) 2003


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (27. Juni 2003)

dann sagt mir doch vielleicht insgesamt mal was ihr so von dem
haro f3 freestyle modell 2003 haltet. würd mir garantiert helfen!


----------



## C17H21NO4 (24. Juli 2007)

ich wuerd auch ganz gern noch nen bissel mehr ueber die unterschiede wissen. hab mir mal vor jahren bei titus son komplettbike gekauft. ist wohl eher nen dirt bike mit rotor. sher stabil und eher nen schwerer brocken.versuch mich aber oft an flat. eher schlecht als recht. nu wollt ich mal nen bissel was investieren und hab eigentlich von tuten und blasen keine ahnung. lust zu helfen?


----------



## Bampedi (24. Juli 2007)

du zeigst uns das fahrrad, dann reden wir weiter.

so pi mal daumen is schwer was zu sagen


----------



## C17H21NO4 (24. Juli 2007)

ok, hier hast mal nen bild. wenne was vergroessert haben willst sag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (24. Juli 2007)

so schlimm?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (25. Juli 2007)

****ing bullshit trifft es besser als schlimm...


----------



## C17H21NO4 (25. Juli 2007)

warum? erklaer mal. oder hast nich son helfersyndrom?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (25. Juli 2007)

Es is alles ********, ich geb dir mal n paar Punkte:

-keine SB-gelagerten Naben
-kein Full Chromo Rahmen und Gabel
-Rahmengeo is fürn Arsch
-sieht ******** aus
-riesiges Kettenblatt
-schwer

Probier einfach mal n bisschen mit dem dings da zu fahren


----------



## C17H21NO4 (25. Juli 2007)

muss ich dir recht geben, ich finds selber ********, aber hab halt keinen plan von den teilen. das ist halt mein erstes bmx. wollt bis jetzt einfach nur fahren. war halt froh, dass das ding pegs und nen rotor hatte. nu muss was neues her. meinste ich kann da noch was von gebrauchen?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (26. Juli 2007)

Nein, kauf dir am besten gleich ein neues BMX. Wieviel willst du ausgeben? Also fÃ¼r 370â¬ bekommt man schon was ordentliches. Willst du Flatland oder Street fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (26. Juli 2007)

eigentlich hab ich mich bis jetzt an beidem versucht. wuerd mich da ungern entscheiden muessen. ich liebe es zu cruisen und zu springen aber im bmx rumklettern macht halt auch laune. was geht denn besser, mit dem flat rahmen  springen oder mit nem freestylerad flat fahren?


----------



## C17H21NO4 (26. Juli 2007)

wollt mir halt nix vonner stange zulegen, hab jetzt lang genug auf nen neues spielzeug gespart (fast 2,5 jahre). wollt halt fuer mich selber checken ob ich dem sport treu bleiben mag. also preis ist echt fast egal. 
hatte bis jetzt null mit der szene zu tun also nehm bitte nen bissel ruecksicht wenn ich, in deinen augen, dumme fragen stelle.


----------

